# Emmersed crypt at work.



## RosieNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Hello all!

I love seeing pictures, but don't have any of my crypt right now. I have a few questions about it.

It was sold as wendtii, but it has narrower leaves than others I've had. It is definitely a more common species though.
It is growing in a 2" square plastic pot in sandy soil which sits in a glass jar/container with .5 to 1 inches of water. The top is covered loosely with plastic wrap. It just has normal indoor office lighting, and sits under a desk light around 1.5 feet (I think) above it.

The concern I have about this plant is that it's leaves get a white-fuzziness to them after a bit. I suspect it's a mold or fungus from keeping it moist with stale air?

I've removed the affected leaves (the oldest, but not that old) and the crypt looks a bit bare. It is growing new leaves, which look healthy but are still small.

Any recommendations to keep it healthier would be appreciated.


I was also considering making this a wabi-kusa influenced crypt, but transfering him from the pot to a wad of clay based soil and adding some java moss to it. Good, bad, or neutral idea? If good, any recommendations for soil to do that with?

Thanks for your help and inspiration!


----------

